# Color-blind Johnny



## nickvu2 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Zane_C (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 2, 2010)

sux 4 him


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 2, 2010)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, colour blind Breandan, Mats, Harris, and Jason etc.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dayum... 



Spoiler



He's faster than me.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Also, colour blind Breandan, Mats, Harris, and Jason etc.



but not Faz xD


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

umm


----------



## olekosun (Jul 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Also, colour blind Breandan, Mats, Harris, and Jason etc.



You also forgot to mention Norman, Chad, Albert, Carl, Roosevelt, Spencer and Joseph.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 3, 2010)

What about color-neutral Johnny?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 3, 2010)

Erm...
This is speedcubing discussion?


----------

